# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Pelegrinazhi i Çajes ne Kukes - Tarikati Halveti

## abica

Kete fundjave 23-24 gusht Sheh Rustemi dhe besimtaret e Tarikatit Halveti Alije Ramazanije nga Teqja e Sukthit ne Durres u ngjiten ne ritualin  e pervitshem kthimin ne trojet e eterve te tyre ne lartesite malore te rajonit te Kukesit prane Dibres vendin nderkufitar mes Shqiperise Kosoves dhe  Maqedonise. Besimtaret nderuan breznite e shehelereve te vleresuar si atdhetare, paqtues e arsimdashes me themeluesin e te parin e tyre ne kete vend Shejh Ali Qoban Baben. Pas faljes dhe ziqrit pelegrinet shijuan gatimet tradicionale, natyren e begate, ujin e shendetshem, peisazhin dhe relievin mahnites ilustruar me historite e mrekullive ne kete vend te shenjte.

----------

